# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Can sleep paralysis kill you?

## Lucid-Balloon

I have read somewhere that there is a very low risk that sleep paralysis could kill you, i know this post sounds stupid but is this true?

----------


## JJA79

Even if there was a chance it could kill you it happens every night your just not awake for it. I think the only time it would kill you is if you had it while dieing and then it wouldn't be from the SP.

----------


## nina

sources please

----------


## Loaf

Yes, there is a 99% chance you will die from sleep paralysis each night...    


... if you go to sleep in a swimming pool alone.

----------


## JamesLD

impossible. considering you enter sleep paralysis every night you go to bed. if it was true we'd all be dead right now

----------


## Serith

Perhaps if you had a heart condition and experienced the worst kind of sleep paralysis, the terror could set off the heart condition and kill you.  Even then, the heart condition would be more responsible for your death than the sleep paralysis.  Other than that, I can't think of how it could hurt you.

----------


## Maria92

You're fine. Go to sleep.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

I know this thread does sound stupid, i don't think it can kill you

Here is where i found the information about it http://serendip.brynmawr.edu/exchange/node/1740

----------


## Maria92

o.O 

Big wall o' text there, mate. Do you mind quoting the specific part referencing death?

----------


## RCLefty

I don't think the chance of dying could be statistically significant.  You'd be more likely to get yourself killed if you stopped sleeping, by far.

----------


## Maria92

> I don't think the chance of dying could be statistically significant.  You'd be more likely to get yourself killed if you stopped sleeping, by far.



And when you compare it to the risks of driving... :Eek:

----------


## ChaybaChayba

SP did kill Lola Ferrari.. but I guess maybe her breasts had something to do with it  ::D:

----------


## RCLefty

> And when you compare it to the risks of driving...



Exactly.  As a risk, it's just not worth considering.

And, it's something you can't do a damn thing about.  You can quit smoking, eat better, drive a safer car, work out more, or move away from the area with earthquakes/tornados/deadly winters, but you are not gonna get away from this one if it's got your name on it.   (Metaphorically, of course.)

And all of this is assuming there's any truth to it in the first place, which I'm not so convinced there is.

----------


## Zezarict

Well it could give you a heart attack from fear if you're that scared

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Or it could make you swallow and choke on your own tongue, get a throat spasm and suffocate, drown in your own saliva because it went into the wrong pipe.. there's plenty of ways to die in SP.

----------


## nina

I'm closing this topic before people start getting the wrong idea and spreading misinformation. Sleep paralysis does not kill. Your source article is a completely unscientific speculative and unsubstantiated blog.

----------

